# Chunk of ear missing



## Sabine (Apr 17, 2009)

I am totally shocked. I just discovered that Raylann has what looks like a big chunk of ear missing. I was only grooming her earlier and didn't notice anything and put her into a small run by herself after. Before she spent all day with benny in the run and then I briefly left her in the garden but Magic and Coco were bullying her too much. I didn't see any physical fight today although the few times we tried her out with the other girls they chased her a lot and tried to bite her bum. But I've never ever seen an actual fight between them.
Althiough about two weeks ago when Raylann was outside briefly we discovered after we had taken her in that there was loads of her fur at the bottom of the garden and when I examined her i found quite a huge chunk of fur missing from her body and a tiny bite mark. I didn't notice anything about the ears but i'm completely confused and really really upset. is it likely i missed the ear being bitten off for two weeks. I can't see any blood or anything to be honest it doesn't look like a fresh tear. Or did it happen earlier and i didn't notice it??? How couldn't I the bite is huge. Would another bunny even take that big a chunk off another rabbits ear (Sorry no pictures yet I am too shaky at the moment and waiting for David to get back)
Do ear injuries bleed? I am completely freaked out!!!


----------



## DazyDaizee (Apr 17, 2009)

My first foster bunny and my own rabbit hated each other with a passion. Toot jumped a gate when I wasn't home and there was quite a fight between her and the foster bunny, Ebony. Fur everywhere and I noticed Ebony's ears were really torn up. I mean, Toot got them good.. There was little if any blood by the time I got home.
I had her seen at the vet, ended up cleaning with Chlorhexiderm flush a few times a day and they healed up just fine. Of course there was scarring and the ear doesn't regrow where it was torn/missing, but as traumatic as it seemed she did very well and healed quickly.


----------



## Sabine (Apr 17, 2009)

I just took a few pictures and will upload them later. David was wondering if maybe it got badly bitten two weeks ago when she had the fight and maybe it was just hanging on for all this time and it just dropped off today. I am not sure if that is possible but i suppose she has a big mane and the way she folds her ears maybe it wasn't noticible


----------



## tonyshuman (Apr 17, 2009)

Don't blame yourself. Bunnies can be so mean to each other and you can't always see their injuries. I think the best thing to do is wash it at least daily with betadine or chlorhexiderm, and maybe apply some triple antibiotic ointment (unless softening the scab will cause lots of bleeding).


----------



## Sabine (Apr 17, 2009)

There is actualy absolutely no scab. Raylann is never ever allowed in the garden with the others again (unless in the run). I just don't understand it: Coco, our meanest doe always chased the other girls for a while until she accepted them but there were never any injuries ever. i usually left them to it as part of the bonding and it was always successful. i don't understand why every of my female bunnies has an issue with Raylann.


----------



## Sabine (Apr 17, 2009)

Does that look like a fresh wound?


----------



## irishbunny (Apr 17, 2009)

Wow that is quite a big chunk! It looks all healed up to me though.


----------



## paul2641 (Apr 17, 2009)

Maybe there jealous that she has benny, I hope things heal up.


----------



## Maureen Las (Apr 17, 2009)

*tonyshuman wrote: *


> Don't blame yourself. Bunnies can be so mean to each other and you can't always see their injuries. I think the best thing to do is wash it at least daily with betadine or chlorhexiderm, and maybe apply some triple antibiotic ointment (unless softening the scab will cause lots of bleeding).


yeah at least clean it with betadine; the last thing you want is an infection


----------



## tonyshuman (Apr 17, 2009)

It is big, and does look to be healing, but I do think the bit right in the bottom of the V is still healing. It's a big thing, and you may want to look into it (ie at the vet). Make sure the other ear looks fine. We had a bunny on here before that had poor circulation leading to the tips of the ears falling off, and I'd hate for that to happen. It does look most like it's from a fight though.


----------



## Sabine (Apr 18, 2009)

The other ear looks fine. We are going to take her to the vet next week to have it checked out and see if maybe some stitching is needed. I can't see it being able to knit up though as the tear looks not recent enough


----------



## Maureen Las (Apr 18, 2009)

It's still a good idea to get it looked at


----------



## tonyshuman (Apr 18, 2009)

Yeah, and the vet can be sure there's no infection as well. Good to hear that the other ear looks good.


----------

